#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Τριήμερο υποστήριξης επιχειρηματικών ιδεών από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

## epixeirinteetkm

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...A4%CE%9A%CE%9C

----------

Xάρης

----------

